# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Даже если вас съели у вас есть 2 выхода

## Peremen

Добрый день форумчане. Хотел бы поделиться с вами, моими познаниями на эту тему. Я сам сталкивался с моментами когда меня посещали такие мысли, наверное поэтому я решил изучить эту тему более подробно. Эту тему я буду освещаться с разных сторон, не обойдусь без цитат и своих комментарий. 

Начну с того, что современные исследования сознания в частности открытия Грофа, рассматривают суцид, как неверно понятую сознанием бессознательную попытку к самоисцелению.

В кратце про Станислава Грофа.
Его называют Зигмундом Фрейдом или Карлом Юнгом нашей эпохи. Работая с необычными состояниями сознания он добавил к биографическому уровню (Фрейда) и коллективному бессознательному и его архетипов (Юнга) ещё 2 области: область рождения (перинатальную) и трансперсональную. Его исследования показали, что память о нашем рождении хранится в бессознательно и оказывает на жизнь очень сильное влияние. Раньше считалось, что кора головного мозга не зрелая что бы хранить память о родах, но исследования Грофа показывают, что ребенок обладает сознательным восприятием и память об этом сохраняется. Гроф пишет о том, что в процессе рождения у нас небыло возможности выразить экстремальные эмоции и болезненные ощущения, будучи зажатыми в тисках родового канала. Этот материал остается не усвоенным для сознания, а психика всегда стремится освободится от этих воспоминаний. Он так же выявил, что психика имеет многослойную структуру и ввел термин СКО, систему конденсированного опыта. Т.е болезни или психические отклонения возникают в результате серии схожих эмоциональных или физических ощущений.

Теперь про необычные состояния сознания. Гроф работал с LSD ещё в 60-е годы когда на него не было запрета. В самом начале, когда никто о нем толком не знал и не изучал его, медики посчитали, что LSD поможет понять природу шизофрении. Но как выяснилось позже LSD к шизофрении никакого отношения не имеет. После его запрета Гроф со своей женой Кристиной разработал дыхательную практику позволяющую достигать тех самых состояний без употребления LSD. В своей последней книге "Исцеления наших самых глубоких ран" он писал о том, что видит LSD как инструмент для психиатра соизмеримый с микроскопом для биолога или телескопом для астронома.

Гроф ввел для этих необычных состояний сознания термин холотропные. В дальнейшем выяснилось, что эти состояния возникают у некоторых людей спонтанно, иногда без желания самого человека и эти состояния должны быть пересмотрены психиатрией, т.к многие люди могли бы получить пользу от них, вместо этого их подавляют транквилизаторами и человек получает диагноз на всю жизнь. Получается, что сознание расширяется и человек может не только вспомнить то, что с ним происходило раньше но и пережить это заного. А целительный потенциал заключен в том, что все эмоции и болезненные ощущения выходят в сознание и прорабатываются, таким образом освобождается от их влияния. То, что я написал ещё малая часть, если углубитесь в эту тему, там найдёте намного больше сюрпризов. 

Новое понимание самоубийства

Ниже представлены стадии рождения. 
БПМ-1 (базовая перинатальная матрица 1) - первые 9 месяцев
БПМ-2 (базовая перинатальная матрица 2) - момент когда воды отошли но шейка матки ещё не раскрыта
БПМ-3 (базовая перинатальная матрица 3) - шейка матки раскрыта, ребенок с усилием продвигается по родовому каналу.
БПМ-4 (базовая перинатальная матрица 4) - момент рождения.

----------


## Peremen

Новое понимание самоубийства

Представление о базовых перинатальных матрицах также предлагает новое завораживающее проникновение в движущие силы суицида — явления, которое в прошлом представляло собой серьезное теоретическое затруднение для психоанализа. Все виды враждебности, направленные вовнутрь, и в частности суицид, оказываются психогенетически связанными с затрудненным рождением. И согласно статье, опубликованной в журнале «Ланцет», реанимация при родах коррелирует с высоким риском самоубийства в период после полового созревания.

Ибо всякая теория, пытающаяся объяснить явление самоубийства, должна была ответить на два важных вопроса.

Первый: почему отдельный индивид стремится совершить самоубийство — действие, очевидно нарушающее непреложное во всем ином веление могущественного, эволюционно необходимого инстинкта самосохранения.

Второй вопрос, в неменьшей степени обескураживающий: почему человек, замышляющий самоубийство, стремится при его совершении к определенному, индивидуальному способу. Таким образом, это не просто побуждение покончить с собственной жизнью, но желание сделать это каким-то особым образом. Может казаться вполне естественным, что тот, кто принимает смертельную дозу успокоительных или барбитуратов, не прыгает со скалы и не бросается под поезд. Однако подобная «привередливость» действует и в совершенно противоположном случае: тот, кто решил совершить кровопролитное самоубийство, не воспользуется таблетками, даже если они лежат под рукой. Данные психоделических исследований и других видов работы с переживаниями проливают новый свет как на глубокие мотивы суицида, так и на озадачивающий вопрос об избирательности его способов.

Скандинавский исследователь Бертиль Якобсен обнаружил строгое соответствие между видом саморазрушительного поведения и природой рождения (Jacobsen et al. 1987). Самоубийство, включающее удушение, было связано с удушьем при рождении, насильственные самоубийства — с механическими родовыми травмами, а влечение к наркотикам, приводящее к самоубийству, — с назначением опиатов или барбитуратов при родовспоможении.

Суицидальное воображение и суицидальная направленность время от времени могут наблюдаться на любой стадии работы с холотропными состояниями. Однако особенно частыми и навязчивыми они являются в моменты, когда субъект сталкивается с неразрешеннным околородовым материалом. Наблюдения над психоделическими сеансами открывают, что суицидальные стремления распадаются на две категории — ненасильственные и насильственные, которые имеют совершенно определенные связи с родовыми событиями.

Мы уже видели, что переживание заторможенной депрессии функционально связано с БПМ-2, а возбужденная депрессия производна от БПМ-3. В таком случае, различные виды суицидальных фантазий, стремлений и действий могут пониматься как бессознательно побуждаемые попытки избежать этих невыносимых психологических состояний, используя два пути, отражающих биологическую историю индивида.

----------


## Peremen

Ненасильственный суицид

Самоубийство первого типа, или ненасильственный суицид, основывается на бессознательной памяти о том, что безысходному положению БПМ-2 предшествовало внутриматочное существование. Индивид, стремящийся избежать неудобства второй перинатальной матрицы, таким образом, избирает путь, который был легче всего доступен в этом положении — путь возврата в первоначальное нераздельное единство дородового состояния (БПМ-1). Уровень бессознательного, на котором принимается это решение, обычно не достижим на опыте, и поэтому субъект «мистически» в обыденной жизни тянется к таким положениям и состояниям, которые, как кажется, имеют некоторые сходные составляющие.

Основное намерение при ненасильственном суициде — снизить силу болезненных раздражителей и в конечном счете от них избавиться. И конечная цель — утратить болезненное сознание собственной отдельности, индивидуальности через достижение нераздельного эмбрионального состояния «океанического сознания». Мягкие виды такого рода суицидальных намерений проявляются в виде желания не существовать или впасть в глубокий сон, забыть все и уже никогда не пробуждаться. Действительные же планы и попытки из этой группы самоубийств включают в себя использование больших доз снотворного или успокоительного, утопление или удушение углекислым газом. Зимой суицидальная фантазия может состоять в том, чтобы лечь на землю и дать себя засыпать снегом. Самоубийство путем вскрытия вен в ванной, наполненной теплой водой, модное в Древнем Риме, также относится к этой категории. Петроний и Сенека были среди тех, кто закончил жизнь подобным способом. Здесь психологическое средоточие направлено на растворение границ и погружение в водную среду, а не на кровавое разрушение тела, характерное для самоубийства, связанного с БПМ-3.

Конкретное же избрание средств при самоубийстве ненасильственной категории (лекарство, удушение газом и т. д.) очевидно, определяется биографическими или надличностными составляющими.


Насильственный суицид

Самоубийство второго типа, или насильственный суицид, тесно связан с возбужденным видом депрессии и исходит из БПМ-3. Для человека, находящегося под влиянием этой матрицы, возвращение в океаническое состояние матки — решение невыполнимое, потому что он должен был бы пройти через адскую безвыходную стадию БПМ-2, которая психологически намного хуже, чем БПМ-3.

Здесь путь психологического бегства — память о том, что однажды, в момент биологического рождения, подобное состояние уже завершалось взрывоподобным избавлением от него и последующим освобождением. И чтобы понять этот вид самоубийства, мы должны осознать, что хотя наше биологическое рождение анатомически завершилось, мы сами не приняли в себя это ошеломляющее событие на эмоциональном и физическом уровне. Индивид, замышляющий разрушительное самоубийство, использует память о своем биологическом рождении как готовый рецепт для повторного рождения во взрослом состоянии, которое при должных обстоятельствах могло бы привести к духовно-психическому преображению.

Как и в случае ненасильственного суицида, индивиды в этом состоянии не имеют выхода через переживание к околородовому уровню бессознательного. Если бы он у них был, то они могли бы понять, что психологическое решение кроется в повторном переживании собственного рождения, внутреннем завершении события смерти-возрождения и связывании его в переживании со своими послеродовыми обстоятельствами. Но, не имея доступа к подобному пониманию, они переносят событие вовне, разыгрывая его во внешних обстоятельствах, которые включали бы те же самые элементы и обладали бы в переживании схожими составляющими.

И биологическое рождение, и насильственный суицид включают внезапное завершение чрезмерного физического и чувственного напряжения, мгновенную разрядку невероятных энергий, нанесение обширных повреждений тканям и присутствие органических составляющих: крови, фекалий и внутренностей. Сопоставление фотоснимков, запечатлевших биологическое рождение, и тех, на которых изображены жертвы насильственного самоубийства, ясно указывает на внешнее сходство между этими двумя положениями.

И основной образец здесь — усиление напряжения и чувственных страданий до критической точки и затем достижение взрывоподобного разрешения разрушительных влечений посреди различных видов биологических выделений. Суицидальные фантазии и действия, принадлежащие к этой категории, как правило, включают смерть под колесами поезда, в турбинах гидроэлектростанций или в автомобильных авариях. Другие примеры включают перерезание собственного горла, выстрел с вышибанием собственных мозгов, закалывание себя ножом или прыжок из окна, с крыши или с обрыва. Некоторые экзотические самоубийства, такие, как харакири, камикадзе и впадение в безудержное желание убивать — амок, также принадлежат этой категории. По всей видимости, самоубийство посредством повешения принадлежит более ранней фазе БПМ-3, характеризующейся чувствами сдавливания, удушья и сильного полового возбуждения.

Я неоднократно наблюдал, что индивиды, замышляющие насильственное самоубийство уже переживали те физические ощущения и чувства, которые будут задействованы при конкретных деталях его действительного исполнения. Таким образом, те, кого влекли поезда и турбины гидроэлектростанций уже страдали от сильных ощущений, того, как их раздирает на части. Те индивиды, у кого есть склонность себя резать или прокалывать, часто жалуются на нестерпимую боль именно в тех частях тела, которые они намерены повредить. Подобным же образом стремление повеситься основывается на сильных и глубоких уже сложившихся ощущениях удушения и удавления. И переживания болей, и переживания удушья легко опознать как составляющие БПМ-3. В условиях лечения и при обеспечении необходимым руководством усиление подобной симптоматики может привести на самом деле к пониманию и преображению. А стало быть, эти саморазрушительные стремления могут рассматриваться как бессознательные, неверно направленные и искаженные усилия самоисцеления.

Насильственное самоубийство требует относительно четкой памяти о внезапном переходе от борьбы в родовых путях во внешний мир и о последующем взрывоподобном освобождении. Если же этот переход был затемнен сильной анестезией, индивид почти на клеточном уровне в будущем будет запрограммирован на то, чтобы уходить от тяжелых напряжений в наркотическое состояние. Это создаст в личности, находящейся под господством БПМ-3, несколько нетипичную предрасположенность к алкоголизму и наркомании. А в чрезвычайных обстоятельствах это приведет к самоубийству при помощи наркотиков. Послеродовые события могут, со своей стороны, в значительной степени определить и перекрасить образчик самоубийства. Поэтому при исследовании индивидуальных случаев суицидального поведения подробное изучение хода рождения должно дополняться биографическим анализом.

Когда же индивиды со склонностью к суициду проходят психоделическую или холотропную терапию и переживают событие смерти и возрождения, они взглядом, обращенным в прошлое, видят самоубийство как трагическую ошибку, коренящуюся в недостаточном понимании себя. Но обычный человек не знает о том, что освобождение от невыносимого эмоционального и физического напряжения можно благополучно пережить через символическую смерть и возрождение или через восстановление связи с околородовым состоянием. И как следствие, силой своих невзгод и страданий он может быть подвигнут на поиски какого-то положения в материальном мире, которое включало бы сходные составляющие. И крайний исход этих поисков подчас необратим и трагичен.

----------


## Peremen

Самоубийство и преображение

Рассмотрение самоубийства было бы неполным без упоминания взаимосвязи между саморазрушительным поведением и превосхождением. Как мы уже видели ранее, переживания БПМ-1 и БПМ-4 не только представляют собою возвращения к симбиотическим биологическим состояниям, но также обладают полностью отличающимися духовными измерениями. Ведь для БПМ-1 оно заключается в переживании океанического экстаза и космического единства, а переживание БПМ-4 завершается духовно-душевным возрождением и божественной эпифанией.

С этой точки зрения суицидальные склонности обеих типов оказываются искаженной и неосознанной страстной жаждой превосхождения — то есть переживание мистического единения, смерти Я и возрождения. Они представляют собой основополагающее заблуждение: смешение самоубийства с убийством эго. И поэтому лучшим лекарством для саморазрушительных стремлений и тяги к самоубийству оказывается переживание смерти Я, возрождения и космического единения. В ходе духовно-душевной смерти и возрождения поглощаются и уничтожаются не только агрессивные и саморазрушительные энергии и побуждения, но в переживании индивид устанавливает связь с надличностным, в свете коего самоубийство уже больше не кажется ему приемлемым выходом. Подобное же ощущение несерьезности самоубийства связано с проблескивающим осознанием того, что биологическая кончина не завершает продолжающиеся круговороты смерти и повторного рождения сознания. И, говоря на языке западных философий, приходит понимание невозможности убежать от собственных кармических следов.

----------


## Dementiy

Вот за это я и не люблю психотерапевтов / психологов...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Peremen

> Вот за это я и не люблю психотерапевтов / психологов...


 Я тебе сейчас высказал мнение трансперсональной психологии, которая отличается по своему восприятию от старой парадигмы и предоставляет ряд новых возможностей. Мои слова слишком поверхностны, но в ней терапевт принимает участие наподобие как акушер во время родов. Он вмешивается лишь тогда когда просит помощи сам человек. Т.е если нужна поддержка или преодолении физических блокировок.  Как говорит Гроф подлинный терапевт сидит внутри нас, бессознательное знает как нас исцелить. И главное правило в холотропной терапии доверится внутреннему целителю. К примеру старая парадигма была направлена на подавление негативных эмоций или ощущений. Новая парадигма утверждает, что для исцеления необходимо полное проживание всех неприятных эмоций, чувств и физических ощущений путем выведения их в сознание при помощи холотропных состояний. Для примера он приводит циклическую бронхиальную астму. Если человек будет работать над преодолением этой проблемы с помощью холотропных состояний сознания, то картина будет примерно следующая... Один из уровней это проблемы будет связан с ситуацией во время которой человек чуть не утонул в возрасте 7 лет, двигаясь дальше человек вспомнит повторяющиеся ситуации со старшим братом в которых он его душил, двигаясь ещё дальше человек может вспомнить операцию связанной с затруднением дыхания, затем вспоминает ситуацию во время родов, когда голова застряла в лобной кости матери. И самое глубокое может быть переживание из прошлой жизни, возможно его повесили или задушили. Под воспоминанием я подразумеваю не сознательную память, а полное проживание той ситуации. Как писал выше, холотропные состояния принесли много сюрпризов и подрывают основы материалистической парадигмы. В холотропных состояниях становится возможно переступать границы времени. Это не просто воспоминание, а эмпирический опыт.
Трансперсональная психология видит суицидника не как больного, а как человека который жаждит трансформации. Но из за непонимания бессознательных движущих сил суицида  пытается покончить с собственной жизнь, вместо смерти эго (смерть старых представлений о себе и о мире). Смерть эго возможна только в холотропных состояниях.

Чтобы понять, почему же мы переживаем повторное проживание биологического рождения как смерть и возрождение, нужно представлять, что происходящее с нами — нечто намного большее, чем просто отклик на первичное событие деторождения. Во время родов мы полностью зажаты в родовых путях и не имеем никакого способа выразить свои необычайные чувства и ощущения. Стало быть, наша память о подобном событии остается психологически не переваренной и не принятой. Многое из нашего последующего самоопределения и установок по отношению к миру сильно поражено тем глубоким напоминанием о той уязвимости, беспомощности и слабости, которые мы пережили при рождении. В каком-то смысле мы были рождены анатомически, но в действительности не наверстали это эмоционально просто лишь тем, что появились на свет и оставили опасность позади.

«Умирание» и мучения во время борьбы за рождение отражают настоящую боль и действительную угрозу жизни в ходе биологического рождения. Тем не менее, это другой вид смерти Я, которая предшествует возрождению. Это «смерть» наших старых представлений о том, кто мы есть, и о том, чему же подобен мир, который был высечен для нас (как были высечены наши физические впечатления) травматическим запечатлением рождения.
По мере того как мы вычищаем эти старые программы из нашего тела тем, что допускаем их проявление в сознании, они теряют свою эмоциональную нагрузку и сокращают свое разрушительное воздействие на нашу жизнь. При более широком охвате это событие в действительности является необычайно целительным и преображающим. Однако в то время как мы приближаемся к окончательному освобождению, у нас парадоксальным образом появляется чувство, что когда старые отпечатки покинут наш организм, то мы умрем вместе с ними. Временами мы переживаем не только чувство нашего личного устранения, но также и разрушение того мира, который мы знаем.
И тогда, когда от переживания изначального освобождения нас отделяет лишь один-единственный шаг, у нас внезапно возникает ощущение всепронизывающей тревоги и надвигающейся катастрофы необычайных размеров. В духовном странствии на стадии смерти Я впечатление неизбежного рока бывает абсолютно убедительным и всепоглощающим. В этот миг нам может потребоваться ободрение и психологическая поддержка. Главное чувство: мы теряем все, что нам известно, и все, что есть мы. И в тот миг у нас нет никаких представлений о том, что находится с другой стороны, и даже есть ли там вообще что-нибудь. И подобный страх — причина, почему люди отчаянно сопротивляются тому, что происходит на этой стадии. А в итоге они могут оказаться психологически застрявшими на этой труднопреодолимой территории на некоторое время.

----------


## _lamer

> почему человек, замышляющий самоубийство, стремится при его совершении к определенному, индивидуальному способу. Таким образом, это не просто побуждение покончить с собственной жизнью, но желание сделать это каким-то особым образом.


   Статистику в студию. И чем больше, тем лучше. Забавно как мы опустились от стадий Фрейда (оральная и т.д.) до пренатальных фиксаций. Интересно, новые теоретики как-то коррелируют эти две теории в этой плоскости.



> Основное намерение при ненасильственном суициде — снизить силу болезненных раздражителей и в конечном счете от них избавиться. И конечная цель — утратить болезненное сознание собственной отдельности, индивидуальности через достижение нераздельного эмбрионального состояния «океанического сознания»


   Довольно типично как для психоза, так и для эндогенной депрессии. 



> Они представляют собой основополагающее заблуждение: смешение самоубийства с убийством эго


   В этом есть резон. Я пришёл к запрету на СУ, поэтому в последние годы стремился сам нарваться. Смешение как-будто неизбежно. Несмотря на осознание иррациональности идеи саморазрушения, сценарий никуда не девается, как и фантазии. Как-будто ты запрограммирован кодом "нужно быть убитым" и спорить с этим не представляется возможным.



> Чтобы понять, почему же мы переживаем повторное проживание биологического рождения как смерть и возрождение, нужно представлять, что происходящее с нами — нечто намного большее, чем просто отклик на первичное событие деторождения. Во время родов мы полностью зажаты в родовых путях и не имеем никакого способа выразить свои необычайные чувства и ощущения. Стало быть, наша память о подобном событии остается психологически не переваренной и не принятой. Многое из нашего последующего самоопределения и установок по отношению к миру сильно поражено тем глубоким напоминанием о той уязвимости, беспомощности и слабости, которые мы пережили при рождении. В каком-то смысле мы были рождены анатомически, но в действительности не наверстали это эмоционально просто лишь тем, что появились на свет и оставили опасность позади.


   Ну если клиническая психиатрия подтверждает фиксации на подавленном аффекте, особенно при истерии, навязчивых неврозах, то и здесь в этом может быть резон. Только вот привязка конкретно к рождению попахивает мистикой. Я могу легко допустить, что если во время  беременности мать подвергалась избиению, это не может не отразиться на здоровье ребёнка. Это и на крысах легко проверить, они родятся нервозными и малоактивными по сравнению с другим тестовым потомством. 
  Ну я ещё внатяжку подумать о том, что психическая изначальная чувствительность, слабость, страх может из любой вещи сделать событие. У страха глаза велики и там, где борзый интернатский пацан легко полезет в трубу или прыгнет с гаража, другой будет смотреть, и его страх будет увеличивать высоту, его мнительность подскажет, что труба может оказаться непролазной, ну мало ли что может случиться. Здоровые ориентируются на физические факторы, больные - на предрассудки, страхи. Ну я допустил даже вот это. Другим же пофиг рождение - все рождаются. Значит, какой-то баг произошёл *до* родов, что способствовало готовности зафиксировать свой страх на любом маломальском стрессе. Всё равно теория не выдерживает критики и её фундамент уходит под песок, хотя некоторые детали сообразуются с состояниями больных, их фантазиями. Суть ускользает.

----------


## Peremen

Статистики у меня как у рядового жителя нету, но если эту тему поднять на другой уровень обсуждения я думаю это вполне реально реализовать. Мы не опустились, просто теория Фрейда по словам Грофа описывала отклонения согласно индивидуальной биографии. Хотя их корни лежат намного глубже, поэтому исцеления происходило только у тех кого они коренились в биографическом уровне. Как мне известно у фрейда за всю жизнь было всего 6 пациентов, 2х из них он считал исцеленными. Это смешно до безумия :-)

Довольно типично как для психоза, так и для эндогенной депрессии. 

Судя по всему ты прочитал не все, что я написал, либо я не доступно написал.

По поводу последнего комментария, скажу так. Открытия трансперсональной психологии полностью подрывает материалистический взгляд, как говорит сам Гроф, идею о том, что сознание является продуктом материи. Материалистическая парадигма уже сменилась, накопилось огромное количество новых данных и наблюдений которая старая парадигма объяснить не может. Такой переход уже был в физики, как говорит Гроф, логическим завершением это смена парадигмы в психологии. Кстати когда зараждалась трансперсональная психология она была в штыки воспринята академическими кругами, но физики встали на сторону трансперсональной психологии, потому что она полностью согласовывалась с открытиями физиков. И сейчас как прокамментировал Гроф, нужно время, что бы пришло новое поколение. Представителям старой парадигмы тяжело признать свои заблуждения.
Мои убеждения не на слепой вере основаны. Так, что многое из того что я цетировал выше подкреплены моим опытом.

----------


## Патрон

*Peremen* , холотропное дыхание даёт эффект тождественный ЛСД ?

----------


## Peremen

Скорей не так, как пишет Гроф ЛСД это катализатор психики, он не создает опыта ЛСД. Фактически да, дыхание такой же катализатор психики как и ЛСД.

----------


## Патрон

Кислородное голодание ускоряет психику. Забавно.

----------


## Peremen

> Кислородное голодание ускоряет психику. Забавно.


 Дыхание не ускоряет психику, а расширяет сознание.

Критика из английской версии википедии:

Холотропное дыхание стала предметом критики, по очкам медицинского и духовного беспокойства.
В Кен Уилбер "с" Оке Духа »(1996) он критикует утверждение Грофа, что для того, чтобы получить доступ трансперсональные состояния сознания человек должен обязательно сначала регресс для перинатального состоянии решить травму (и / или вокруг) рождения. Уилбер утверждает, что в то время как это иногда имеет место, это так лишь в ограниченном числе случаев.
В 1993 году шотландские Благотворительные Офис был подготовлен доклад в технику, получив жалобы, касающиеся ее реализации на Findhorn фонда , зарегистрированного благотворительность. В докладе было написано Энтони Busuttil (королевский профессор судебной медицины в Университете Эдинбурга), чьи мнения вызвано Финдхорн Фонд приостановить свою программу с дыханием. В своем докладе о случае, Шотландец также опубликовала ряд критических замечаний по поводу холотропного дыхания как форма терапии, выполненного А. Линда ватта Leverndale психиатрической больницы в Глазго. В ответ на литературе о дыхательной предоставленной газете, доктор Вт выразил профессиональные опасения, что гипервентиляция техника могут вызвать приступ или привести к психозу в уязвимых слоев населения. (Шотландец, 14 октября 1993 года).
Ответы на критику [ править ]
Гроф оспаривает многие из медицинских критику холотропного дыхания, утверждая, что они основаны на непонимании физиологических и психологических процессов. В своей работе обзора литературы о воздействии быстрее дыхания, он приходит к выводу, что "Тот факт, что во время быстрых симптомов дыхательной поверхности и проявляются не патологическое явление ... При умелом поддержку и руководство, появление симптомов при гипервентиляции может привести в исцелении эмоциональных и психосоматических проблем ... ". (Гроф 2003)
Rhinewine и Уильямс (2007), обзор медицинской литературы по гипервентиляции в контексте теоретической статье о холотропного дыхания, состояние, что "Порядок добровольного гипервентиляции имеет доказанную безопасность после медицинского обследования для противопоказанием условия, и было продемонстрировано через многочисленные исследования, чтобы быть полезным в лечении тревоги в качестве инструмента для диагностики и десенсибилизации "

----------


## _lamer

> Статистики у меня как у рядового жителя нету, но если эту тему поднять на другой уровень обсуждения я думаю это вполне реально реализовать


   Ты проповедуешь теорию, по которой у тебя нет статистики? Замечательно.



> Довольно типично как для психоза, так и для эндогенной депрессии. 
> 
> Судя по всему ты прочитал не все, что я написал, либо я не доступно написал.


   Нет, я прочитал всё, от начала до конца. Психоз - это регрессия на уровень эмбрионального самоощущения, отсюда и океаничность. При пограничной/психотической депрессии то же самое, правда, в негативном ключе.



> Кстати когда зараждалась трансперсональная психология она была в штыки воспринята академическими кругами, но физики встали на сторону трансперсональной психологии, потому что она полностью согласовывалась с открытиями физиков


   Ссылки на литературу, статьи, видео.



> Как мне известно у фрейда за всю жизнь было всего 6 пациентов, 2х из них он считал исцеленными. Это смешно до безумия :-)


   Не сходи с ума. Сначала психоанализ перехваливали. Он был в основном эффективен при истерии у женщин, это дало толчок брожению умов. При мазохизме, например, он был совершенно неэффективен. Об этом писал Вильгельм Райх, разрабатывавший новые методы на фундаменте психоанализа. Как известно, Фрейд неуважительно отнёсся к его работе, по-моему, толком не прочитав, потому что Райх двигался в ином направлении и не собирался как большинство учеников Фрейда становиться его анальным рабом. 
  Всё, что я говорю, могу подтвердить документально, найти источники, у меня цепкая память. Ты пишешь как-то голословно. Потом - знаю - был период развенчания культа личности Фрейда, перемыли все косточки. Речь не об этом. Динамические механизмы, в которых копался Фрейд, имеют место быть. От них можно отталкиваться. Насчёт биографии - не спорю. Чем более ранняя фиксация, тем она глубже и труднее поддаётся лечению. У Эрика Берна была хорошая метафора на эту тему о стопке монеток - если одна монетка в самом начале лежит вкривь-вкось, то потом вся конструкция рухнет, даже если остальные стоят ровно. Это, конечно, более авторитетный психотерапевт, пусть и не одиозный теоретик, а он тоже опирался на стадии от психоанализа. Если уж мы говорим о теориях, то я хочу увидеть каким образом адепты от новой теории разбираются с проблемой фиксаций. В науке, например (а психоанализ как и любой вид психологии не является наукой), пока старое не опровергнуто, новое не будет принято. Пока ньютоновский абсолютизм работал, пока не столкнулись со сверхмассами и сверхскоростями, квантовым миром, не было нужды что-то придумывать. Вот и ты, если замахнулся двинуть теорию, предъяви по пунктам, по каждому пункту что к чему. Во взрослом мире делается так. Если ты сектант или эзотерик, так и скажи. Тогда будет другой разговор и другие вопросы.

----------


## Peremen

> Ты проповедуешь теорию, по которой у тебя нет статистики? Замечательно.


 Я уже объяснил, я рядовой житель а не ученый. Я опираюсь не на статистику, а на практику. В отличии от Фрейда, Гроф составлял теорию из опытов и переживаний людей. Он не отрицает, что это базовая теория и ещё нужно многое сделать для составления полной картины.




> Нет, я прочитал всё, от начала до конца. Психоз - это регрессия на уровень эмбрионального самоощущения, отсюда и океаничность. При пограничной/психотической депрессии то же самое, правда, в негативном ключе.


 Ну смотри, ты говоришь на языке академической психологии, которая не признает холотропные состояния и ставит их наравне с болезнями. Я лично знаю пару человек, у которых холотропные состояния возникали спонтанно. 




> Ссылки на литературу, статьи, видео.


 Специально искать литературу не буду. Перечислю только те, что читал. Эрвин Ласло "Наука и поле Акаши", Фритьоф Капра "Дао физики". Физики вроде часто бывают на трансперсональных конгрессах. В 17 трансперсональном конгрессе среди докладчиков были физики. Если интересно гугли.




> Не сходи с ума. Сначала психоанализ перехваливали. Он был в основном эффективен при истерии у женщин, это дало толчок брожению умов. При мазохизме, например, он был совершенно неэффективен. Об этом писал Вильгельм Райх, разрабатывавший новые методы на фундаменте психоанализа. Как известно, Фрейд неуважительно отнёсся к его работе, по-моему, толком не прочитав, потому что Райх двигался в ином направлении и не собирался как большинство учеников Фрейда становиться его анальным рабом. 
>   Всё, что я говорю, могу подтвердить документально, найти источники, у меня цепкая память. Ты пишешь как-то голословно. Потом - знаю - был период развенчания культа личности Фрейда, перемыли все косточки. Речь не об этом. Динамические механизмы, в которых копался Фрейд, имеют место быть. От них можно отталкиваться. Насчёт биографии - не спорю. Чем более ранняя фиксация, тем она глубже и труднее поддаётся лечению. У Эрика Берна была хорошая метафора на эту тему о стопке монеток - если одна монетка в самом начале лежит вкривь-вкось, то потом вся конструкция рухнет, даже если остальные стоят ровно. Это, конечно, более авторитетный психотерапевт, пусть и не одиозный теоретик, а он тоже опирался на стадии от психоанализа. Если уж мы говорим о теориях, то я хочу увидеть каким образом адепты от новой теории разбираются с проблемой фиксаций. В науке, например (а психоанализ как и любой вид психологии не является наукой), пока старое не опровергнуто, новое не будет принято. Пока ньютоновский абсолютизм работал, пока не столкнулись со сверхмассами и сверхскоростями, квантовым миром, не было нужды что-то придумывать. Вот и ты, если замахнулся двинуть теорию, предъяви по пунктам, по каждому пункту что к чему. Во взрослом мире делается так. Если ты сектант или эзотерик, так и скажи. Тогда будет другой разговор и другие вопросы.


 Да, это так, я пишу голословно. Но ты и меня пойми, я же не психолог, для меня это метод самопознания, но я не причисляю себя к эзотерикам, а уж тем более сектантам. Людям которые не совсем понимают о чем идет речь я лучше скажу, что я атеист, но в конечном итоге я не отрицаю наличие высших сил. У меня были переживания которые восточные мистики назвали ДАО, поэтому отрицать наличие такого опыта я уже не смогу. Гроф описывал переживания прошлых жизней, но у меня такого опыте не было, но были опыты рождения. Да было время, когда я не совсем понимал динамику психики, как позднее выяснил, что это не линейный процесс и теперь понятно, почему Гроф ввел такое понятие как система конденсированного опыта. 
Совершенно очевидно, что на эти темы я не буду беседовать с кем попало (психологом или психотерапевтом академического направления). Как говорится дурак от нормального отличается тем, что дурак не знает кому, что говорить, а нормальный знает.

----------


## _lamer

> Совершенно очевидно, что на эти темы я не буду беседовать с кем попало (психологом или психотерапевтом академического направления)


   Академик - это кто попало? Интересно ты рассуждаешь. Я всегда могу вынести себя за скобки рассуждения и не являюсь адептом дядюшки Фрейда. Я пользовался его теорией, практикой продолжателей его основ, но это не значит, что это для меня как религия. Это временный этап, как ты говоришь, самопознания.



> У меня были переживания которые восточные мистики назвали ДАО


   Теперь понятнее. Я немного интересовался ДАО, парой практик, немного - дзен.



> Специально искать литературу не буду. Перечислю только те, что читал. Эрвин Ласло "Наука и поле Акаши", Фритьоф Капра "Дао физики". Физики вроде часто бывают на трансперсональных конгрессах. В 17 трансперсональном конгрессе среди докладчиков были физики. Если интересно гугли.


   Окей, если успею, то просмотрю что к чему.



> Ну смотри, ты говоришь на языке академической психологии


   Для меня тут теоретический интерес. Если человек опирается на старую теорию и сам же её опровергает, значит, он должен как-то это разъяснить. Мне интересен сам процесс перехода.
  А вообще я "демократ" в этом плане. Я просто так ничего не отвергаю, только потому что звучит ненаучно. Фрейдизм тоже крайне не научен, но крупицы в нём есть, и поэтичность. Он по метафоричности близок к греческой мифологии, что делает его больше искусством, субъективным познанием себя, чем объективной системой. Нужно просто это признать и ничего не будет плохого. Плохо когда нечто субъективное аксиоматически заявляется объективным.

----------


## Peremen

> Для меня тут теоретический интерес. Если человек опирается на старую теорию и сам же её опровергает, значит, он должен как-то это разъяснить. Мне интересен сам процесс перехода.
>   А вообще я "демократ" в этом плане. Я просто так ничего не отвергаю, только потому что звучит ненаучно. Фрейдизм тоже крайне не научен, но крупицы в нём есть, и поэтичность. Он по метафоричности близок к греческой мифологии, что делает его больше искусством, субъективным познанием себя, чем объективной системой. Нужно просто это признать и ничего не будет плохого. Плохо когда нечто субъективное аксиоматически заявляется объективным.


 Согласен, и я думаю Гроф описывая самоубийства и применяя к ним базовые перинатальные матрицы скорей всего не со всеми видами работал. Я из своего опыта вынес, что это влияет на систему ценностей и принятия своей роли в жизни. Я больше склонен жизнь считать игрой, чем просто жизнью, и явно эти опыты и переживания вдохновляют и являются стимулом жизни.


Эта цитата, тут будет кстати.

Современные исследования сознания и психотерапия переживания обнаружили, что самый глубокий источник нашей неудовлетворённости и стремления к совершенству лежит даже за пределами околородовой области. Та ненасытная жажда, которая влечёт человеческую жизнь, в своей последней сути надличностна. По словам Данте Алигьери: «Желание совершенства — такое желание, которое делает любое удовольствие всегда неполным, ибо нет в этой жизни радости или удовольствия столь великого, чтобы оно могло утолить жажду нашей души» (Dante, 1990).
В самом общем смысле глубочайшие надличностные корни ненасытной алчности лучше всего могли бы быть поняты в переложении на язык понятий «Проекта Атман» Кена Уилбера (Wilber, 1980). Наше истинное естество божественно: Бог, Космический Христос, Аллах, Будда, Брахман, Дао, — и хотя ход творения отделяет и отчуждает нас от нашего истока, осознание этого обстоятельства никогда не утрачивается полностью. Глубочайшая побуждающая сила психики на всех уровнях эволюции сознания заключена в возможности возвратиться к переживанию нашей божественности. Однако сдерживающие условия последовательных стадий развития мешают нам всецело пережить полное освобождение в Боге и в качестве богов.
Действительное превосхождение требует смерти отделённого Я, умирающего в качестве исключительного субъекта. Из-за страха уничтожения и из-за цепляния за Я индивиду приходится довольствоваться заменителями или суррогатами Атмана, которые для каждой стадии оказываются особыми. Для эмбриона и новорожденного это означает удовлетворение, переживаемое в хорошей матке или у хорошей груди. Для младенца это удовлетворение особых физиологических потребностей, свойственных его возрасту. Для взрослого ряд возможных воплощений-проектов Атмана гораздо шире: они включают помимо пищи и пола также деньги, славу, власть, внешность, знания и многое другое.
Благодаря нашему чувству, что наша истинная самобытность — это полнота космического творения, само творящее начало, заменители любой степени и масштаба (воплощения-проекты Атмана) всегда останутся неудовлетворяющими. Лишь переживание своей божественности в холотропном состоянии сознания может когда-либо исполнить наши глубочайшие потребности. Стало быть, последнее разрешение для ненасытной алчности — во внутреннем мире, а не в мирских стремлениях и замыслах любого вида и размаха.

----------


## Peremen

> Для меня тут теоретический интерес. Если человек опирается на старую теорию и сам же её опровергает, значит, он должен как-то это разъяснить. Мне интересен сам процесс перехода.
>   А вообще я "демократ" в этом плане. Я просто так ничего не отвергаю, только потому что звучит ненаучно. Фрейдизм тоже крайне не научен, но крупицы в нём есть, и поэтичность. Он по метафоричности близок к греческой мифологии, что делает его больше искусством, субъективным познанием себя, чем объективной системой. Нужно просто это признать и ничего не будет плохого. Плохо когда нечто субъективное аксиоматически заявляется объективным.


 Кстати по поводу старой теории. Гроф не отрицает Фрейда, он писал, что Фрейдисткая теория не учитывает другие уровни. Если я правильно помню, то страх кастрации у Фрейда был связан как-то с вагиной, исследования Грофа показали, что страх кастрации связан с перерезанием пупавины.

----------


## _lamer

> Желание совершенства — такое желание, которое делает любое удовольствие всегда неполным, ибо нет в этой жизни радости или удовольствия столь великого, чтобы оно могло утолить жажду нашей души


   У меня нечто близкое, пожалуй, только вовремя обострений депры было, когда я-субъект становился минимальным, а ощущение близким к максимуму, ну т.е. как ощущение некоего нависающего внешнего абсолюта объективности над субъектом, пусть даже и в негативном ключе. Сложно сказать, насколько это внутри или снаружи. Под конец пути я понял, что в конце концов ничего не понимаю ни в чём.

----------


## _lamer

> Если я правильно помню, то страх кастрации у Фрейда был связан как-то с вагиной, исследования Грофа показали, что страх кастрации связан с перерезанием пупавины.


   Нет, никаких представлений о вагине ещё нет в том возрасте, когда возникает бессознательный и, согласно его теории, навсегда остающийся таковым комплекс кастрации. Связан он с чувством вины и нависающей угрозой образа отца. Чувство вины у него считалось "первородным грехом" - наследием страха отцеубийства и убийства старшего в принципе, что-то в таком духе. 
  Вагина с зубами и т.п. фантазии, особенно у тяжёлых, это уже в постэдипов период идёт. Да вообще там столько казусов, можно 100 теорий придумать и все будут непохожи. Мне понравились только образы, которые сообразны с греческой мифологией.

----------


## Peremen

Я все таки отыскал эту тему. Я ошибался, там намного глубже Гроф зашел. 

В литературе по психоанализу проблема импотенции тесно связывается с
комплексом кастрации и с концепцией vagina dentata, т. е. влагалища как
опасного органа, способного убить или кастрировать. Эти вопросы заслуживают
особого внимания с точки зрения более подробной картографии
бессознательного, куда включен и перинатальный уровень. Есть определенные
аспекты у комплекса кастрации, которым классический психоанализ со своей
ориентацией на биографию не нашел удовлетворительного объяснения. Комплекс
кастрации бывает у представителей обоих полов;
Фрейд полагал, что мужчины испытывают настоящий страх потерять *censored*, а
женщины бессознательно верят, что когда-то они его имели, но потеряли из-за
того, что плохо себя вели. Фрейд пытался связать это с мазохистскими
тенденциями и с большей склонностью чувствовать вину. что вообще характерно
для женщин. Другим загадочным аспектом комплекса кастрации является то. что
бессознательно кастрация, вероятно, приравнивается к смерти. Даже если
признать что с физиологической точки зрения *censored* сильно переоценивается.
его приравнивание к жизни бессмысленно. Более того, в свободных ассоциациях 
пациентов психоанализа удушье, разлука и потеря контроля - образы, тесно
связанные с кастрацией (Fenichel, 1945).
Наблюдения из ЛСД-терапии дают неожиданное разрешение этих
несообразностей; в страхе кастрации словно под тонким биографическим наносом
видна вторичная проработка гораздо более серьезной проблемы. С углублением
терапевтического процесса при помощи катализирующего действия
психоделических препаратов или некоторых мощных безлекарственных методов
неизбежно выяснится, что страх кастрации коренится в обрезании пуповины.
Значит, он является производным от фундаментальной для человеческого
существования биологической и психологической травмы относящейся к жизни и
смерти. Часто темы, типичные для кастрации, например, воспоминания об
обрезании крайней плоти или об операции по поводу ее срастания переходят в
повторное переживание обрезания пуповины. Это обычно сопровождается острой
болью в пупке, которая иррадиирует в тазовую полость, *censored*, яички и мочевой
пузырь*. Симптомы часто ассоциируются со страхом смерти, удушьем и странными
анатомическими изменениями. У женщин пупочный кризис обычно вызывает
воспоминания об инфекциях в системе мочеиспускания, абортах и выскабливании
матки. Причина взаимоналожения и смешения в перинатальном опыте ощущений
пуповины и болей в мочеполовой системе заключается по-видимому в
неспособности точно определить, в каком месте тазовой полости чувствуется
боль; это верно вообще, а на ранних стадиях развития в особенности.
______________
* - Регулярно получаемые данные о повторном проживании боли от
перерезания пуповины противоречат заявлениям медиков о том, что эта
процедура не может быть болезненной, поскольку в пуповине нет нервов.
Тщательное наблюдение за новорожденными во время перерезания пуповины ясно
показывает наличие поведенческой реакции на боль.

Перерезание пуповины означает окончательное отделение от материнского
организма и, таким образом, является биологическим переходом фундаментальной
значимости. Организм ребенка должен полностью перестроиться анатомически и
физиологически; нужно создать собственные системы снабжения кислородом,
выведения продуктов жизнедеятельности и переваривания пищи. Если мы
признаем, что страх кастрации связан с реальным воспоминанием о
биологическом событии, имеющем отношение к жизни и смерти, а не с
воображаемой потерей половых органов, нам легко будет понять некоторые,
иначе необъяснимые свойства этого страха, о которых уже упоминалось. Сразу
ясно, почему этот страх присущ обоим полам, тесно связан с тревогой разлуки,
взаимозаменим со страхом смерти и уничтожения, почему он предрасполагает к
сбоям в дыхании и удушью.
Знаменитая концепция Фрейда о "зубастом влагалище" также приобретает
новый смысл, когда картография выходит за рамки биографической сферы и
включает перинатальные матрицы.Бессознательное представление о влагалище
как об опасном органе, который может травмировать, кастрировать или убить,
обсуждается в психоаналитической литературе словно абсурдная и бессмысленная
фантазия наивного ребенка. А стоит лишь признать возможность того, что
память о рождении сохраняется в бессознательном, это становится просто
реалистичной сценкой. Роды - серьезное и потенциально опасное событие, во
время родов женские половые органы убили или довели почти до смерти довольно
много детей.
Для мужчин, у которых воспоминание о родовой травме расположено в самых
верхних слоях бессознательного, образ влагалища как органа-убийцы настолько
силен, что они не способны относиться к нему как к источнику наслаждения.
Чтобы расчистить себе дорогу к женщине как объекту сексуального влечения,
необходимо пережить и проработать такое травмирующее воспоминание. Женщине,
психологически близкой к воспоминаниям о собственном рождении, будет трудно
признать свою принадлежность к женскому полу, свою сексуальность и
детородную функцию, так как для нее женственность и обладание влагалищем
ассоциируются с пыткой и убийством Чтобы вполне освоиться с ролью женщины и
соответствующим сексуальным поведением, необходимо проработать воспоминание
о родовой травме.

----------


## _lamer

Понятно. Глубже не глубже, а подход по сути тот же что и в классическом психоанализе. Опять-таки - нужна полезная статистика. Я пока не вижу пользы от этой теории. Представители когнитивных направлений психологии увидят что-то своё и будут работать с этим. Без большого количества фактов эта метафоричность неубедительна, хотя сам принцип _выдавливания_ слишком сильного переживания из сознания (в спину или в голову) в бессознательное реален и ощутим. Пока для меня главным вопросом является проблема возвращения всего этого обратно. Иногда ты что-то принимаешь и отпускаешь, разряжаешь наружу. В таких случаях ты отрицаешь, игнорируешь огромный пласт энергии, но он никуда не исчезает и фонит в виде депрессий и т.п. проблем. Так же меня интересует клинический опыт по работе с этой проблемой. Фрейд пробовал гипноз и свободные ассоциации. А есть у Грофа или его последователей примеры работ по возвращению необработанных эмоций?

----------


## Peremen

> Понятно. Глубже не глубже, а подход по сути тот же что и в классическом психоанализе. Опять-таки - нужна полезная статистика......


 По поводу статистики не могу ничего предоставить, я думаю документы наверное есть и где-то лежат, но в книгах об этом не написано. Но он приводит примеры из некоторых сеансов, есть книга "Путешествие в поисках себя" в ней он описывал с какими переживаниями можно столкнутся в холотропных состояния и приводил в примеры опыты людей. 

По поводу необработанных эмоций совсем понял, поясни если дам не ответ не по теме. Я по сути сейчас буду отвечать исходя из своего опыта, но их и Гроф описывал. К примеру необоснованный страх, он начал появляться где-то за 2 опыта до переживания 2-ой стадии родов. Все эти 2 опыта не имели никакого конкретного содержания, необоснованный сильный страх с элементами депрессий, видения в те моменты так же не носили никаких содержаний, я бы их назвал какой-то мутью которую невозможно облечь в слова. Хотя внешне обстановка была дружелюбная и жизненные обстоятельства не могли вызвать ни депрессию, а уж тем более страх. На тот момент я ещё не до конца понимал и осознавал влияния бессознательного на сознание. Как позже понял, что страх и был элемент бессознательно, поэтому я не понимал его сути находясь в холотропных состояниях. Что бы было более понятно, я приведу ещё один пример. У меня был долгий перерыв, около полугода, а может чуть больше когда я не занимался холотропным дыханием по жизненным обстоятельствам и не было желания. Ну и вечером я решил этим заняться сам, дышал долго, ничего толком не происходило, я уже думал что ничего и не будет, открываю глаза и начинается сильное дежавю, я был поражен его интенсивностью и длительностью, встаю и иду в туалет, подходу к унитазу что бы справить малую нужду, но не могу вспомнить как это делается, это по прежнему сопровождалось дежавю но появились переживания младенца (трудно передать на сколько это переживания меня потрясло), забыл уже зачем я здесь стою и решил пойти прилечь, как только вышел я вспомнил свою миссию и зашел обратно, так повторялось несколько раз, но интенсивность начала слегка спадать, из за неуклюжести в тот момент, я решил сесть на унитаз и справить нужду таким образом. Сел и справляю нужду, двигаю рукой, а у меня ощущения как будто это делают все конечности, я в тот момент подумал, что у меня крышу сорвало и затем все предметы одновременно были большими и маленькими, я не мог определить их размер. Длился весь опыт ~20 минут. Придя в себя я проанализировал этот опыт. Теперь мне понятно почему у детей неуклюжие движения рук и ног, почему и в младенческом возрасте у них достаточно необычный взгляд. Я подозреваю, что размер предметов определяется опытом, пока у ребенка не будет достаточно опыта общения с миром форм, размеры для них будут неизвестны. Суть в том, что я действительно стал ребенок, это не просто воспоминание, а как сказал Гроф, ты как будто в 2-х местах одновременно.

Ещё хочу сказать, что некоторые переживания не прорабатываются за 1 опыт, как было у меня со 2-ой перинатальной матрицей. Влияния её на жизнь и появления каких либо новых и усилению старых симптомов между промежутком тоже не было. Я предполагаю, что пока бессознательный материал не проработан до конца, и не принят, он по прежнему имеет силу. Хотя у Гроф описывал некоторые случаи, когда непроработанный материал может влиять на жизнь. Не помню деталей (но точно помню, что речь шла об архетипах), но в некоторых случаях бывают напреженность в жизни, несчастные случаи, серьезные проблемы... Когда все таки происходит проработка - эти проблемы необъяснимым образом мгновенно исчезают.

----------

